
Show HN: Yoink is a hosted mutex platform on Slack - aianus
https://yoink.xyz/
======
aianus
Hi HN,

We created Yoink internally after many occurrences where one person wanted to
use our staging environment, but was unsure if someone else was still using
it. Hence, we built a bot we could pester instead of each other.

Since listing it on the Slack app store, we've seen other teams use it as a
poor man's version control for binary assets and an inventory management
system for mobile test devices.

Yoink is free (as in beer) to use via Slack and we hope it’s useful to more
teams!

